# Source 1



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a demo patch job set up this week. I feel confident with this company in that I will chose to make a purchase.
I know some of you guys here have it.
I was hoping to get some advice on what packers to start with.
As of now I think I'm going with
3-4 inch 2ft packer
3-4 inch 4ft packer
4-6 inch 4ft packer.
Is there a big difference pushing a 2 ft packer vs a 4ft packer.
I'm getting the show price so if I'm urged to splurge I will if I have to.
Any comments and or suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I love my system. Been a real money maker and easy to use. The training was real good as well. Whos your sales guy? You cant go wrong as you do a few you will be an expert.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

I think that is a good start. I had the exact same range in sizes plus the 6" - 10" x 4' for doing mainline repairs. It was the flow through style with wheels. The guys at S1E are seriously good people. I know many of them well and the knowledge and experience they have with this market is second to none. Have you seen the new heat cure model packers they have now? Very cool stuff.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

My sales guy was Chad. Excellent guy and willing to answer all my questions. Havent bought it yet but I plan to.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

stecar said:


> My sales guy was Chad. Excellent guy and willing to answer all my questions. Havent bought it yet but I plan to.


Met Chad at the wwett show. Very knowledgeable. Just waiting for an okay for some projects, then will order from them.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

why not purchase and use lining equipment? Is a patch much better? I am not very familiar with patching.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

wharfrat said:


> why not purchase and use lining equipment? Is a patch much better? I am not very familiar with patching.


Patches are cheaper if there is only one or two bad spots to do. Also I use patches to fix the joint stub from the city sewer to the line I am working on and I can get real accurate in my placement of the patch so I do not protrude into the city sewer so there is no extra work grinding it off.
Of course if the line is just plain bad then lining is cheaper and easier than doing lots of 4 foot patches. It's also A good way for somebody to get into doing repairs on a budget.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm excited, got two patches lined up tomorrow. Where as each sewer is fine except each sewer has one really bad spot.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Bulldozer my sales guy is Mike Martin. He has answered every single email I've sent him over the last couple weeks in record time. An hour, two hours usually. And I hear from someone who has worked with him he does this also after you buy a system. My new air compressor was just dropped off from Amazon. I'm going to be patch man. I'm excited.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good for you Plungerman...

The Patch is an excellent way to get your foot in the Trenchless door...

We do full relining and pipe bursting, yet the patch still has a strong place in our repairs...

It is an excellent method for a good line with a bad spot or 2 making the sale a lot easier than a new line...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Patch man, i love it! You cant go wrong with anyone at source one. Mike Moore is my rep and Chad is a great guy to. There customer service is second to none. Wait till cities find out you patch and you wont have to look for work. Keep us posted on how it works for you.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike Warner from source 1 was awesome today. He spent the better part of the day teaching me on two patch jobs. 
They came out great. I'm uploading to utube right now and will post the link asap


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=cDyluvrlgDs&u=/watch?v=mb1FAyGWVOE&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Good for you Plungerman...
> 
> The Patch is an excellent way to get your foot in the Trenchless door...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement. I was very impressed with Source 1 today.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Fixed your video link to embed...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb1FAyGWVOE


Nice Job and welcome to the Trenchless Club!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Man that is awesome stuff Robert. Looks really great. What did you finally decide for packers? Gonna jet a line tomorrow and install 2 patches as well....hope they come out as good as yours.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

newbies!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

lol we all got start out somewhere. If anyone finds out where "somewhere" is, please let me know.....been looking for it for awhile now.

BTW, my 4' packer came in today.....holy crap. That thing has to be 7' long.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks you guys. Packers? I haven't decided he was in a rush to get out of town. He's going to email me a quote and I'll make my mind up tomorrow . So far its
3-4 2 ft
4-6 2ft
4-6. 4ft
2. 18inch
The show price I'm getting is temping to take advantage of. 
I might throw in some bend packers. 
What do you non newbies think of the bend packers. Have you tried a straight shooter on a bend more than 22.5.
And dry runs? If your sure it will go do you still dry run?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Can u guys push a packer down an abs 2 way clean out, or an abs Santee on its back using the source 1 rods?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> Can u guys push a packer down an abs 2 way clean out, or an abs Santee on its back using the source 1 rods?


Yes to the 2 way cleanout if it's a 4". A 4x3 two way is a no go. Not sure about the san tee


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That is some good stuff right there!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Yes to the 2 way cleanout if it's a 4". A 4x3 two way is a no go. Not sure about the san tee


I tested and got through a 4 inch san tee. But only past the packer with the 3 inch flexible connector to a rod,,, I didn't try to pass 2 rods at the same time as that seemed to be a lot of stress, so I dug it up, it was easy, shallow. 
I would've gone for it if it was deep. Mike from s1 says he has broken rods before. IOW, IT'S, a maybe.


----------

